# So close So close wondering how close Can anyone tell me?



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

This is honey this is her first time and my first time so not sure how much longer she has but im getting restless waiting for the BIG moment to happen. What does everyone think?:question:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like her udder could fill a bit more but I'd guess within the next few days.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed - udder could fill more before kidding. Have you seen any discharge from her lady parts at all?? I can't quite tell in those photos but it does look like the kids have "dropped" in those photos so she must be somewhat close! My guess is Feb. 7th but that's just random


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

her sides are hollow but I can still feel her ligaments and no I haven't seen any discharge yet I have been keeping watch though any idea how many u think she will have I thought one but sometimes it looks like two


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In my experience boers are very good about having one their first time but other breeders may feel differently! I think she is probably only hiding one in there but if you see LOTS of activity then maybe more! P.S. supposedly the babies move a LOT to get in position like 2 days before kidding and then when the time is near, they are very still. that is what our vet says at least.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She is not much on me touchn her stomach when I rub my hand down her side she freaks out and runs off and there is NO touchn her udders either if she even see me bend down she will move away from me so I have to go by looks only. It is funny though when I go in there with the rake to clean up she will stand by me so I can take the rake and scratch her back and neck she is so funny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has a little bit to go. But keep an eye on her in case, they can fool us too and be ready overnight.

Mine have been known to have twins mostly the first time. I had one that had trips, which was a huge surprise. So you never known some hid them well. 

She may be carrying low, she is a big bodied Doe, I say twins, that is my prediction, LOL.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like your view Pam im excited this will be my first babies ever!!!!!! Im scared and nervous and excited all at the same time I know she will be a good moma because she has been a great pet I raised her from 3months and I was her only companion because she was my first goat. So we are close she trusts me and I trust her.In a way I look at her as my best friend.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

If you can feel the kids moving inside her (feel on right side of belly), she still has at least 24 hours.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

here is a better front veiw


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Honey21 said:


> I like your view Pam im excited this will be my first babies ever!!!!!! Im scared and nervous and excited all at the same time I know she will be a good moma because she has been a great pet I raised her from 3months and I was her only companion because she was my first goat. So we are close she trusts me and I trust her.In a way I look at her as my best friend.


Thanks.

Yes, you really don't want a single, they tend to grow larger and with being FF it makes it really hard on the Doe.

Happy Kidding


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

what do u think looking at the picture from the front?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is so hard to judge by the belly with how many kids are in there. So really it is mostly a guess, LOL.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

fed her this morning nothing new still waiting maybe since the weather I starting to change she will decide to have them?:eyeroll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She just isn't ready yet.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I know but the waiting is killing me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

we are getting two more does this weekend from a neighbor down the road she wanted to downsize her herd will have pics soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, can't wait to see them.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

what are some of the first things I should do when I get the new goats? I have to clue how she cared for them I didn't see any hay out for them to eat and I don't know what grain they were fed I know ones feet look horrible


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to give them CD& T vaccine, or what ever you like to give for your goats I would do so.
With the CD&T you give it, then again 21 to 28 days later. That is if you want to prevent overeating disease and tetanus from striking. 
Some don't give it but, that is what I do.

You may want to quarantine them for a while, unless you know the person has a clean herd. 

Check their gum and lower eye membranes, are they light pink, white or dark red?
You may want to get a fecal for worms and cocci to make sure they are OK there. 
If they need a wormer or cocci med, then give what is appropriate, if needed. 

Check for lice.

Trim their hooves. Do it gradually, when you see pink stop.

Get loose salt and minerals for them free choice. With copper and selenium.

If they need to gain weight. I would very slowly start them out on Alfalfa hay and a good 16% grain. Calfmanna is another good grain to put on weight.
Do this very gradual. You don't want to start them out to fast or scouring will start.

I would give them probiotics and a fortified vit B complex shot, for stress. for a few days.

Have fresh water for them.

Make them a nice area to lay down for the night, with plenty of bedding, they should have a draft free shelter.
If it is super cold, do all you ,to keep them as warm as you can. I would say give free choice Alfalfa or hay at night, but they have to get use to it before you can really do that.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

with the fecal sample what do I look for I can't take it to a vet because we don't have any vets that do goats in this area and when looking for lice what to look for I am going to keep them separate. for how long would you do this some say a month some say two weeks?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Any vet can do a fecal, even if they aren't well-versed in goats. There are directions online for doing fecals, but you have to have a good microscope for it.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

new updates on pics it has been another month now and she is huge her udder is tight and her back end is sloping can u tell me how long I have now???? the waiting is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Bless your heart, i know exactly how you feel. I plan on starting a thread myself this afternoon when i get some pics. From everything ive been told but not actually visualized she looks close because of her bones showing on her back end. But i havent done this either and expecting to do so in about 8 days. I cry everytime i think about it. She is my little baby lol and btw......"good luck"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is getting big. No one can predict when though.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ain't that truth Karen! They truly love to make us nuts...


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

the bones just started showing this week her belly has dropped and I saw a lump yesterday made me wonder wat part of the baby it was


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds close...but just when I think I know how to predict they sure prove me wrong! (Last time by 2 weeks!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Anything yet?


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

honey no but my other doe just had hers this morning


----------

